# ASH-IV coming to Hotlanta!!!



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

October 1st Hotlanta will do ASH-IV (Atlanta Smoking Herf) as a tribute to BEERGUY, the creator, developer, and producer of the previous ASHs. Five Seasons Microbrewery/Restaurant, 6 P.M. Come and Drink One and Smoke One (several if you like) to BEERGUY! Two Cigar Cover Charge for the TROOPS in IRAQ. Door prizes/Raffle, enough for all.


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Five (5) DAYS AND A WAKE-UP!!!!! Good food, good drinks, good cigars, and Good Lookin' TOPLESS -----!


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey man, I will see what I can do about making it out. Beer and cigars...sounds like a good time.


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Forty-two and a half (42 1/2) Hours left!!!! Microbrewery beer, great food, 8+ boxes of cigars, tons of coffee, hot chocolate, tea to raffle off, and maybe some "Victoria's Secrets" ladies. Oh well, just another dull night at Five Seasons, Gallons of beer to drink, Boxes of smokes to smoke, plates of food to chow on, liars lying, ladies talk'en and walk'en, yea, just another DULL :s night @ 5 Seasons


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

2 1/2 hours to go!!!!!!!! Be there or be Smokeless!!!!!!!


----------

